# Xorg, separater Xserver, TV-out, output switch & Diverses

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich möchte auf dem TV-out die Ausgabe eines separaten Xservers ausgeben in dem Mplayer läuft. Das geht auch prinzipiell, ich mache das mit folgendem Script:

```

#!/bin/sh

# Starts an empty X session with a separate xorg.conf settings file.

X :1 vt8 -xf86config xorg.tv +bs -ac &

#Exports Display to 1

export DISPLAY=:1

# Launches an xterm that launches mplayer or any other program on the tv.

/usr/X11R6/bin/xterm -e /usr/bin/mplayer -fs -zoom "$*"

```

Die dazugehörige xorg. conf sieht so aus:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"  "ltcd"

#    Option "XkbModel"  "logicdp"

    Option "XkbModel"   "logicdpa"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option "Resolution" "256"

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier  "TV"

        HorizSync 30-50

        VertRefresh 60

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Option     "NoLogo"                     "True"

    Option     "ConnectedMonitor"           "TV"# <str>

    Option     "TVStandard"                 "PAL-G"# <str>

    Option     "TVOutFormat"        "SVIDEO"# <str>

    Identifier "NV2"

    Driver     "nvidia"

    BusID      "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen1"

        Device          "NV2"

        Monitor         "TV"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        Subsection      "Display"

                Depth 24

                Modes "800x600"

        EndSubsection

EndSection

Section                 "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "tv_out"

        Screen          "Screen1"

        InputDevice     "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Mein Problem:

Wenn ich den Server starte, dann ist der "normale" Bildschirm schwarz. Wechseln auf vt7 funktioniert nicht. Kann man beide xserver auf Monitor und TVout simultan nutzen?

Warum funktinoert der Wechsel mit Strg-Alt-F7 nicht wenn der TV xserver läuft? Momentan kann ich nur duch einen kill (strg-alt-backspace) wieder auf den Bildschirm zurück.

Danke

Erdie

----------

## flammenflitzer

Den xserver habe ich mit dem nvidia-tool konfiguriert. /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig und /usr/bin/nvidia-settings. Zum Ansehen von Filmen benutze ich das hier. http://de.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/View+on+TV?content=13948 Die Scripte sollten funktionieren. Eventuell muß bei mplayer etwas geändert werden. Kommt auf die Version an.

----------

## Erdie

Danke !

BTW, ich höre den Ton, der mplayer läuft also. Allerdings bleibt der Fernseher schwarz. Selbst wenn sich das Problem lösen ließe - wie bekommt man denn die Kontrolle über den mplayer, Vor- und Zurückspulen etc? 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> ich möchte auf dem TV-out die Ausgabe eines separaten Xservers ausgeben in dem Mplayer läuft. Das geht auch prinzipiell,

 

Nur mal so als Frage: Wieso muß es unbedingt ein eigener X-Server sein? Hast du da einen speziellen Grund für?

Ich habe es mir so konfiguriert, dass der TV-Out als separater Screen in nur einem laufenden X-Server funktioniert, das finde ich wesentlich einfacher, zumal ich mit der Maus einfach zwischen den Screens wechseln kann und so zur Not auch während ein Film läuft schnell was im Browser nachsehen kann o.ä.

----------

## Erdie

Nein, es muß kein separater xserver sein. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich das mit dem separaten screen hinbekommen soll.

Kannst Du mir Deine Konfiguration zukommen lassen?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## TheSmallOne

Kann ich machen.

Hier meine xorg.conf in gekürzter Form. Hab' das meiste unwichtige weggelassen... hoffentlich war es auch wirklich nur unwichtiges.  :Wink: 

```

# **********************************************************************

# xorg.conf

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# weggelassen weil uninteressant

EndSection

Section   "Module"

   SubSection   "extmod"

      Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

EndSection

Section   "ServerFlags"

   Option   "DefaultServerLayout"   "Screen+TV"

EndSection

# Eingabegeräte

# weggelassen weil uninteressant

# Wiedergabegeräte

Section   "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Widescreen-TFT"

# Das hier ist vermutlich auch nicht relevant, weil es sich lediglich auf meinen Monitor bezieht, aber ich lass es trotzdem stehen

   

   HorizSync   30-82

   VertRefresh   56-76

   DisplaySize   413 258

   ModeLine   "1440x900" 106.5   1440 1520 1672 1904   900 903 909 934   -hsync +vsync

   Option   "dpms"

EndSection

Section   "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Fernseher"

   HorizSync   30-64

   VertRefresh   50-100

EndSection

# Grafikkarte(n)

Section   "Device"

   Identifier   "GeForce4 MX 4000[0]"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen   0

   

   Option   "NoLogo"   "true"

EndSection

Section   "Device"

   Identifier   "GeForce4 MX 4000[1]"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen   1

EndSection

# Screen Definitionen.

Section   "Screen"

   Identifier   "TFT/GeForce4"

   Device   "GeForce4 MX 4000[0]"

   Monitor   "Widescreen-TFT"

   Option   "UseDisplayDevice" "CRT"

   

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection   "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes   "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section   "Screen"

   Identifier   "TV/GeForce4"

   Device   "GeForce4 MX 4000[1]"

   Monitor   "Fernseher"

   Option   "TVStandard"   "PAL-B"

   Option   "UseDisplayDevice" "TV"

   

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection   "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes   "800x600"

      ViewPort   0 0

      Virtual   800 600

   EndSubSection

   SubSection   "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes   "800x600" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

# ServerLayout Definitionen

Section   "Serverlayout"

   Identifier   "Screen+TV"

   Screen   0   "TFT/GeForce4"

   Screen   1   "TV/GeForce4" LeftOf "TFT/GeForce4"

   InputDevice   "HauptKeyboard"   "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "HauptMaus"   "CorePointer"

EndSection

```

----------

## Erdie

Das Problem ist, ich habe eine Konfiguration mit 2 TFT Monitoren: einer D-sub, einer DVI und somit 2 Screens. Das macht die Sache etwas komplizierter  :Wink:  Jetzt habe ich nach dem Schema wie Du beschrieben hast, einen weiteren Screen in meine xorg.conf eingefügt. Das System startet damit ganz normal. Wie bringst Du jetzt den Mplayer Output auf den 3. Screen?

----------

## musv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie bringst Du jetzt den Mplayer Output auf den 3. Screen?

 

```
env DISPLAY=:0.3 mplayer $film
```

Idee: Das ist jetzt ohne Testen und ohne Garantie, daß nicht 'ne Fehlermeldung beim Start von X kommt:

Normalerweise gibst du im ServerLayout in der xorg.conf an, wo welcher Monitor angeordnet ist. Eventuell kannst du die Erweiterung des Desktops auf den 3. Monitor unterbinden, indem du da an der Stelle nichts angibst. Damit meine ich, daß du nicht die Maus auf den TV schieben kannst. Über die o.g. Zeile kannst du den mplayer problemlos steuern (spulen, stoppen, abspielen usw.). Falls du's ausprobierst, schreib mal rein, ob's funktioniert hat.  :Smile: 

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist, ich habe eine Konfiguration mit 2 TFT Monitoren: einer D-sub, einer DVI und somit 2 Screens. Das macht die Sache etwas komplizierter  Jetzt habe ich nach dem Schema wie Du beschrieben hast, einen weiteren Screen in meine xorg.conf eingefügt. Das System startet damit ganz normal. Wie bringst Du jetzt den Mplayer Output auf den 3. Screen?

 

Du hast jetzt also drei Screens nebeneinander(?) angeordnet, und die funktionieren soweit auch? Also alle werden beim Start initiiert?

Eine Möglichkeit steht ja schon da:

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> env DISPLAY=:0.3 mplayer $film
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist bloß der falsche Wert. Bei drei Sceens haben die die Nummern 0, 1 und 2. Wenn der TV also der dritte Screen ist, dann müsste es :0.2 sein.

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich Gnome verwende und so auf jedem Screen eine Menüzeile eingeblendet bekomme (lässt sich einzeln konfigurieren). Ich schubse bei mir also einfach die Maus links über den Bildschirmrand (weil der TV-Schirm laut Serverlayout ja links liegt), und hab' die Maus damit auf dem TV-Schirm. Da kann ich dann ganz einfach im Menü den Mplayer auswählen... der startet nämlich immer auf dem Screen, auf dem man ihn im Menü gewählt hat.

Ich persönlich musste übrigens auch am Mplayer ein wenig rumkonfigurieren, da der Fernseher 4:3 ist, während mein Monitor, an dem ich mir auch schonmal ein kurzes Filmchen ansehe, ein 16:10 Format; und falsche Seitenverhältnisse sind irgendwie unschön.  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

So ein Sch****  :Wink:  Es scheint nicht zu funktionieren, da der Ton hörbar ist aber kein Bild auf den Fernseher zu sehen ist.  Mir ist auch gleich aufgefallen, dass ich die Maus nicht über den Bildschirmrand auf einen unsichtbaren Bereich schieben kann.

Ist es möglich, das meine Hardware auf 2 Screens limitiert ist? Ich habe eine Gigabyte Gforce FX 6600GT. Anbei meine geänderte xorg.conf. Vielleicht ist ja noch ein Bug drin.

vielen Dank für alles 

Erdie

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" RightOf "Screen1"

    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1280 0

    Screen   2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    #Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"  "logicdp"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl_swapcaps"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1716"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section   "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Fernseher"

    HorizSync   30-64

    VertRefresh   50-100

 EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option          "Coolbits" "1"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6600 GT"

    BusID          "AGP:2:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option          "Coolbits" "1"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6600 GT"

    BusID          "AGP:2:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard2"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option          "Coolbits" "1"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 6600 GT"

    BusID          "AGP:2:0:0"

    Screen          2

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: 1600x1200 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section   "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen2"

    Device   "Videocard2"

    Monitor   "Fernseher"

    Option   "TVStandard"   "PAL-B"

    Option   "UseDisplayDevice" "TV"

    DefaultDepth   24 

    SubSection   "Display"

       Depth   16

       Modes   "800x600"

       ViewPort   0 0

       Virtual   800 600

    EndSubSection

    SubSection   "Display"

       Depth   24

       Modes   "800x600" "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

 EndSection

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn Du es so machst, wie ich, mußt Du die mplayer Optionen ändern. Habe gerade mein Gentoo nicht zur Hand. Eine minimale Änderung in den Optionen. Mit den original Optionen habe ich auch nur Ton. Steuern kannst Du das ganze mit der Tastatur oder auch mit der konfigurierten Fernbedienung. Wenn die abzuspielenden Videos auf einer ntfs Partition liegen, muß ich mitunter, je nach Art der Einbindung das Script als rott starten, da ich sonst auch nur den Ton habe. Die Steuerung mit der Tastatur funktioniert aber nicht mehr, wenn die auf dem Ausgangsdesktop anfängst weiterzuarbeiten.

----------

## Thefreakshow

Hallo, vielleicht hilft dir meine Konfiguration weiter:

Ich habe 2 XServer laufen, wobei einer per Nvidia-Twinview 2 Bildschirme ansteuert. Allerdings habe ich 2 Grafikkarten im Rechner.

Gestartet wird der zweite XServer mit:

```

startx -- :1 -layout TV -novtswitch -sharevts -br

```

Hier meine xorg.conf:

```

## --- Server-Layouts:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Standard"

        Screen         "MainScreen"

        InputDevice    "Logitech Mouse" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

#       Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

#       Option         "DontVTSwitch" "true"

        Option         "DontZoom" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "TV"

        Screen         "TVScreen"

        InputDevice    "WiiMote" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "VoidMouse" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "VoidKeyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

        Option         "DontVTSwitch" "true"

        Option         "DontZoom" "true"

EndSection

## --- Files & Modules:

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

#       Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "xtrap"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "wfb"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

## --- Input Devices:

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard"

#       Driver      "kbd"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Name" "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "evdev"

#       Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Logitech Mouse"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Name" "PS2++ Logitech MX Mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Buttons" "10"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "WiiMote"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "Name" "Nintendo Wiimote"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "VoidMouse"

        Driver      "void"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "VoidKeyboard"

        Driver      "void"

EndSection

## --- Monitors:

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "CMC"

        VendorName   "Videoseven"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Gericom"

        VendorName   "Gericom"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "TV Monitor"

        VendorName   "Samsung"

EndSection

## --- Graphic Cards:

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Geforce 7050"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Onboard"

        BusID       "PCI:0:18:0"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        Option      "DPI" "96x96"

        Option      "UseEDIDdpi" "false"

        Option      "ProbeAllGpus" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "8800 GT"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Sparkle"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

        Option      "NoLogo" "true"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#       Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

#       Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

#       Option      "UseEvents"         "false"

        Option      "TwinView" "true"

        Option      "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"

        Option      "MetaModes" "1280x1024,1280x1024; 1280x1024,NULL"

        Option      "ProbeAllGpus" "false"

EndSection

## --- Screen Layouts:

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "TVScreen"

        Device     "Geforce 7050"

        Monitor    "TV Monitor"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

#               Modes   "1360x768"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "MainScreen"

        Device     "8800 GT"

        Monitor    "CMC"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

#               Modes   "1280x1024"

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

#               Modes   "1280x1024"

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

#               Modes   "1280x1024"

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

#               Modes   "1280x1024"

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

#               Modes   "1280x1024"

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

#               Modes   "1280x1024"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "true"

EndSection

```

Die fehlenden Auflösungen sucht sich der Nvidia-Treiber selbst.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ist es möglich, das meine Hardware auf 2 Screens limitiert ist?

 

Hm, das wäre natürlich möglich... wenn ich richtig darüber nachdenke, dann meine ich auch mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die nvidia-Karten eine dual-screen option haben... und kein "trippel screen"... Womöglich wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass du dich für zwei von drei Screens entscheiden musst.

----------

## Erdie

Schade  :Sad:  Trotzdem vielen, vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Allerdings wundert mich, dass nvidia-settings dann sowas unterstützt. Ich habe damit meine triple screen config erzeugt. Es muss also Karten geben, die das unterstützen.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

